# Pico Lighting



## Lucy (19 Oct 2007)

Question.. which is best for a pico tank holding about 1 litre?

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... K+LAMP.htm

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... K+LAMP.htm

Or can anyone recommend any others?


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (19 Oct 2007)

not sure if there would be alot of difference between those 2  id go for the cheapest


----------



## Lucy (19 Oct 2007)

Haha, that's what I was thinking.. I don't really want to spend more than a tenner on it.. unless I have to.


----------

